# Salvage LP Fridge from RV?



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

We have an old camper trailer with an LP refrigerator. The camper is shot so I am going to scrap it out. I would like to install the fridge in my basement as an emergency backup. Has anyone here ever tried this?


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

This might be questionable, depending on how you do it. The vent needs to go outside, just like a propane water heater. If you're not careful, you can gas yourself.

Michael


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

If you figure out the vent issue, wrap it with blue board insulation . . .
those things are not very high on the efficiency list..........


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

If the fridge is a Norcold, take it to a service center and have it repaired. They had a recall on Norcold units...the rubber seals were dry rotting and leaking propane.
The one in my 1992 unit caught on fire. I heard the "whoosh" just as it happened and shut the propane off and saved the camper.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Go for it. I have one in my kitchen and it's not vented outside.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

12vman said:


> Go for it. I have one in my kitchen and it's not vented outside.


I don't know if there would be a difference between a kitchen and the basement. I'm worried about a somewhat tight basement with little air flow collecting the CO2. As for not venting... the fridge wouldn't be any worse than a non-vented heater. If its a walkout basement, or not tight, its less of a concern.

The flame is so small on the refrigerator, basically a pilot light, that even the CO2 production is small. Natural diffusion should take care of it, but... I'm not sure. The easiest way to make sure is to get one of the combination CO/CO2/propane detectors, and put it in the basement.

Michael


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

As Propane is heavier than air it is not recommended for use in a basement. If you end up with a leak the gas can puddle and you will end up launching your house if an ignition source happens.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

If one wanted too......

They make some of those that run on a oil lamp.

I am sure with a little research and creative engineering you could rig yours up to use a oil lamp to power it......


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Tinknal,

I too have a propane powered refigerator that was salveged from an old camper. You have got some good advice already but I am going to add my 2 cents worth. I don't like the basement location for the reasons already listed in other posts. Additionaly, the refrigerant is ammonia and I hate to think what your house would smell like if the coil got punchered or it rusted out. 

I keep mine in the garage and use it for camping trips. I prefer places where you get a picnic table, a fire ring, and a pit toilet. No electricity. I set the refer up on the picnic table with a 20 lb propane tank underneath, then put a screen house over the table to keep off the rain and keep out the bugs. I have cold drinks and I don't have to run to town every 3 days for ice. It runs about a month on 1 tank. Sometimes the flame is blown out so check it frequently. So far the bears have left it alone.

If it's in the garage I think you could still use it for emergencies without the problems.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

always wanted to try to use a fresnel lense on a propane fridge . anyone try it?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

No because I don't want to stand there to keep re-aiming the lens.
But it sure would heat it up.........big time....


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

copper epoxy and a chunk of copper big enough for the arc to the erm bulb. it would only work in the day though


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

I would advertise it for sale. New replacement cost for these can be around $1500. A third of that would buy a second fridge as a backup.


----------

